# Phoenix CCO?



## HeatherAnn (Mar 2, 2014)

I heard there is a CCO in Phoenix at the new outlet mall off the 10.  Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## HeatherAnn (Mar 9, 2014)

so I stopped in and found the CCO in Phoenix, but it did bit have much stock in any brand's line...  maybe because it's so new and has not had a chance to build up an inventory over time?


----------



## goldielockss (Mar 11, 2014)

yeah, its pretty boring. i went and wanted to be shocked and was let down haha. hopefully itll get better, last time i was there they said they might get the riri collection. who knows.


----------



## illestVee (Mar 18, 2014)

The way people talk about CCOs I been dying to go! This one was such a let down =(


----------

